# Frog ID



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

Can anyone give me an ID on the frog and/or what's going on with it? It's in Southeast Costa Rica.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's hard to say, alot of the different species under the Hylidae family look so similar. Here is a link that I used when I was in Costa Rica to help ID alot of frogs I got pictures of too. Hope it helps!

AmphibiaWeb - Hylidae

BTW did you travel to Costa Rica recently?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like a Hypsiboas sp.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Looks like a Hypsiboas sp.


Looks like a Hypsiboas, and I'm betting the eggs at it's vent are from some horrible tropical parasitic fly, who's maggots are going venture up the vent and eat the frog inside out.  JVK

PS Or eggs from something other than a fly, something nasty and parasitic in any case.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for the help all! I don't believe that they are fly eggs but I was wondering if it was some sort of parasite. I'll be keeping my eyes our for an explanation.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

BrianC said:


> thanks for the help all! I don't believe that they are fly eggs but I was wondering if it was some sort of parasite. I'll be keeping my eyes our for an explanation.


Yeah, you wouldn't think a fly would have round black eggs like that. I spent some time Googling and came up with nothing. I would be interested to see what they belong to. JVK


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I would look for ways to remove the parasite egg load, and then seek appropriate treatment. Maybe you could spoon them off, and go in with an ointment to allow the skin to heal over if damage was done. Either way, this frog is probably sick internally. Is this a pet, or a wild caught example you are looking to help, or both?

JBear


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> I would look for ways to remove the parasite egg load, and then seek appropriate treatment. Maybe you could spoon them off, and go in with an ointment to allow the skin to heal over if damage was done. Either way, this frog is probably sick internally. Is this a pet, or a wild caught example you are looking to help, or both?
> 
> JBear


It was photographed in the wild and left there - so not much that I can do for this frog.



cschub13 said:


> BTW did you travel to Costa Rica recently?


I spent January down there and can't wait to go back. When were you there?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

BrianC said:


> I spent January down there and can't wait to go back. When were you there?


I was there in January and February of last year, definately the best four weeks of my life lol. I was disappointed that I did not get to see too many frogs though because it was the "dry" season. Where all did you travel to?


----------

